# Crazy day bluegill fishing!



## musclebeach22

Hit the local lake yesterday around 5pm in the 88°F heat. Set out determined to fill a whole 5 gallon bucket full of bluegill...well I didn't realize how many fish actually fit in a 5 gal bucket....the answer is more than I caught... I filled half the bucket in about 1.5 hours. Fish were all in 1-4 F.O.W and I caught them all on 1/32oz white glow jigs tipped with a wax worm. The final count was 42 fish all between 7.5-9.25 inches. Majority were all around 8in. It was non stop action until I ran out of wax worms (bought 100, should have bought 200!)


----------



## meats52

That's a nice mess of bluegills. You should get some nice fillets and they are really tasty.


----------



## BuckeyeHusker

Nice mess of fish! My wife would KILL ME if I tried to clean those in the kitchen sink!!!


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Nice! My friend and i hit a local reservoir that's been recently built and stocked maybe 4 years ago and caught around 50 fish between bluegill and perch but 95 percent of them were tiny so all were released safely to get bigger all were caught on gulp as well


----------



## Flathead76

BuckeyeHusker said:


> Nice mess of fish! My wife would KILL ME if I tried to clean those in the kitchen sink!!!


It's good wife repellant. Start by cleaning your deer in the kitchen. When fishing season starts she will be happy that it isn't deer.


----------



## OrangeMilk

I got a Folding game cleaning table with sink a couple years ago and I love it. I highly recommend one.


----------

